# Sold The Outback



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, we've really enjoyed being part of the Outbackers.com family. We've had a lot of great advise over the years. For anyone who is new to Outbackers, what a great bunch of people sharing thoughts and ideas, keeping everyone abreast of all the good and bad of the Outback trailers and 5ers. And for anyone who is considering purchasing, or has just purchased, an Outback, we give it two thumbs up. Remember, you've bought into the entry level of trailering, but you've got a lot more. You may not have the best materials, but you have a great unit that, with care, will last for many years. The 'bones' are great. We've had some great journeys in our Outback, memories that will last our lifetime. Hope all of you make some great ones too.

Our new home is a Heartland Bighorn 3670RL. It'll be our home away from home for lots of years. But, our best memories will be of our Outback.

We'll look in to the forum now and then. All the best to all of you!

Phil and Diann


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just because your an SOB (some other brand) doesn't mean you can't stick around ALL the time....

I've seen those Big Horns and they are REALLY nice! Great trailer...enjoy!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Congratulations on the new 5er... Still part of the Keystone family and a great looking unit.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't be sold on the Bighorn sales pitch my parents have one and its had tons of problems. The only thing is the factory has been helpful in fixing some of this issues but still spent tons of time in the shop. From leaking grey water tanks to cracking on the sides of the trailer which required the frame to be welded and supported. My view on the R.V. industry is some models just have more glitz and glam but they are all the same just a trailer.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Duanesz said:


> Don't be sold on the Bighorn sales pitch my parents have one and its had tons of problems. The only thing is the factory has been helpful in fixing some of this issues but still spent tons of time in the shop. From leaking grey water tanks to cracking on the sides of the trailer which required the frame to be welded and supported. My view on the R.V. industry is some models just have more glitz and glam but they are all the same just a trailer.


Duanesz, so sorry to hear about your parents problems. If people followed your flawed logic, no one would be buying anything. Of course there will be problems, with pretty much anything purchased. And who said there was a "Bighorn sales pitch"? You really need to get a grip on how you offer your unneeded and unwanted response(s).


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

OBcanOB said:


> Don't be sold on the Bighorn sales pitch my parents have one and its had tons of problems. The only thing is the factory has been helpful in fixing some of this issues but still spent tons of time in the shop. From leaking grey water tanks to cracking on the sides of the trailer which required the frame to be welded and supported. My view on the R.V. industry is some models just have more glitz and glam but they are all the same just a trailer.


Duanesz, so sorry to hear about your parents problems. If people followed your flawed logic, no one would be buying anything. Of course there will be problems, with pretty much anything purchased. And who said there was a "Bighorn sales pitch"? You really need to get a grip on how you offer your unneeded and unwanted response(s).
[/quote]








agreed









Sorry to hear anyone who has a problem - but it can happen with anything........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Hey Guys - Time Out!
*


OBcanOB said:


> Don't be sold on the Bighorn sales pitch my parents have one and its had tons of problems. The only thing is the factory has been helpful in fixing some of this issues but still spent tons of time in the shop. From leaking grey water tanks to cracking on the sides of the trailer which required the frame to be welded and supported. My view on the R.V. industry is some models just have more glitz and glam but they are all the same just a trailer.


Duanesz, so sorry to hear about your parents problems. If people followed your flawed logic, no one would be buying anything. Of course there will be problems, with pretty much anything purchased. And who said there was a "Bighorn sales pitch"? You really need to get a grip on how you offer your unneeded and unwanted response(s).
[/quote]

When we joined Outbackers.com, we all agreed with the Forum Rules and Guidelines not to offend anyone - If you haven't looked at them recently, may I suggest that you review those rules. Posts/threads/topics are interpreted differently by different people in different ways. You may think that there is nothing wrong with the content of your post, but, please remember -others may not take it the same way.

My purpose is not to offend anyone, but, to keep this from escalating any further.

Rick


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't see that listing problems with his parent's bighorn is a problem. I want to hear about any problems someone has before replacing our 2005 frls (which we love) eventually with a newer model. All info is grist for the decision making mill. BTW we went to look at motorhomes at the the New Orleans RV show and the only thing I really liked was the new Outback 5th wheels-so I'm reconsidering.


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

We upgraded 3 years ago from our outback that we loved to a Bighorn. My boys had just gotten too big for the outback. We love the Bighorn too, not to say we haven't had any problems. That is just normal for a trailer.

We still go to the rallys and still post on this great site. We have met some wonderful people and hope to meet more.


----------

